# Ipad full de photos



## Docdom (18 Août 2014)

Bonjour , j'utilise depuis deux ans  un ipad et un iphone 5s et il me suffisent au point que je ne sais meme plus où est mon ordi PC 
Mais l'un et l'autre sont full de photos chargees de mon APN et je ne sais pas faire de place .  Quelle est la meilleure solution ? Dropbox ou autre flirck que je ne connais pas trop ? un disque dur externe mac compatible ? stocker sur icloud ( mais comment recuperer les photos de icloud ) ?....bon je pense que le mieux c'est un ordi mac mais je souhaite une solution d'attente avant cet achat 
Merci de votre aide et soyez indulgents j'ai démarré ma vie avec la TV en noir et blanc :rateau:
Cordialement


----------



## adixya (19 Août 2014)

Flickr, il y a 1 To d'espace gratuit mais l'interface est d'une lourdeur absolue...
Je ne connais pas les autres.
Sur les cloud, tu peux stocker aussi des photos, one drive et Google drive proposent 15 Go chacun je crois.


----------



## gmaa (30 Août 2014)

Dropbox est une bonne solution d'attente et de communication.


----------



## cillab (31 Août 2014)

Docdom a dit:


> Bonjour , j'utilise depuis deux ans  un ipad et un iphone 5s et il me suffisent au point que je ne sais meme plus où est mon ordi PC
> Mais l'un et l'autre sont full de photos chargees de mon APN et je ne sais pas faire de place .  Quelle est la meilleure solution ? Dropbox ou autre flirck que je ne connais pas trop ? un disque dur externe mac compatible ? stocker sur icloud ( mais comment recuperer les photos de icloud ) ?....bon je pense que le mieux c'est un ordi mac mais je souhaite une solution d'attente avant cet achat
> Merci de votre aide et soyez indulgents j'ai démarré ma vie avec la TV en noir et blanc :rateau:
> Cordialement



disque dur wifi de 1TO  ou tu peut stoker un max  LACIE FUEL 1TO WIFI 
il peut fonctionner en partage de connection wifi avec ton IPHONE ou TON IPAD


----------



## Terrehapax (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je ne veux pas faire le coucou de ton fil, donc je te donne ma solution perso pour sauvegarder mes photos (34 000 sur iPhoto; ma bibliothèque iPhoto fait 175 Go) : 
1°) Time Machine sur disque dur externe (MyPassport WD, 2 To) ;
2°) Dropbox, pour des dossiers particuliers partagés avec des personnes sélectionnées (souple, facile) ;
3°) Flickr, pour presque tout (je confirme pour l'accès et l'interface pénibles).

Mais j'ai ma propre question qui me tarabuste depuis un moment :
il y a plusieurs mois, j'ai commis l'erreur de charger à partir de mon iMac (21,5", fin 2013, FusionDrive 1,11 To) plus de 20 Go de photos sur mon iPad (iPad2, 64 Go). Aujourd'hui, *il ne reste plus qu'un seul Go de disponible sur mon iPad*, ce qui ralentit tout ce que je veux y faire, et *je ne parviens pas à me débarrasser de ces maudites photos*.
J'ai beau à chaque synchronisation avec mon iMac cocher "_ne pas synchroniser de photo_" et, quand la fenêtre s'ouvre, demander la suppression des photos chargées antérieurement, rien n'y fait.
Help.


----------



## cillab (4 Septembre 2014)

bonjour
pour répondre a ton probléme  tu va sur photos bien sur et tu te mets sur MON FLUX tu a la poubelle en bas a droite, mais cela sera photos par photos courage


----------



## Terrehapax (4 Septembre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> pour répondre a ton probléme  tu va sur photos bien sur et tu te mets sur MON FLUX tu a la poubelle en bas a droite, mais cela sera photos par photos courage



Oui, mais cela ne concerne que les photos de mon flux c'est-à-dire quelques centaines alors que je voudrais en supprimer des milliers qui encombrent mon iPad.
Ce qui est étrange c'est que lorsque je regarde les "albums" ou mes "moments", l'icône de la poubelle est visible mais en gris, c'est-à-dire désactivée. Pourquoi ? Y a-t-il un moyen pour l'activer ?


----------



## adixya (5 Septembre 2014)

En fait dans iTunes c'est pas un truc qu'il faut cocher pour désactiver la synchronisation, mais décocher la case de l'onglet "photos". Je ne me rappelle plus de l'intitulé de cette case.

Il est en effet impossible d'effacer manuellement des photos synchronisées. Tu ne peux effacer que la pellicule et les flux (mon flux de photos et flux partagés).


----------



## lineakd (5 Septembre 2014)

@terrehapax, as tu essayé la solution d'apple sur cette page dans la section "Pour supprimer des photos et des vidéos synchronisées de votre appareil"?
As tu testé avec le logiciel "transfert d'images" sur ton imac en connectant ton idevice?


----------

